# How to: Cereal and powdered milk



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got to thinking the other day, . . . cereal and powdered milk.

1. In a SHTF situation, it brings to life, food that only needs one thing: water, . . . no heat, no fire, nothing but a bowl and water. Spoon is optional:tango_face_smile:

2. In a SHTF situation, it could bring a bit of "normalcy" to especially the kids used to eating cereal, . . . maybe make it not quite so hard on them.

3. While not the brightest bird on the food value and calorie tree, it still can be a fairly good start.

NOW: I'm thinking of buying the boxes of cereal, . . . taking out the bags, . . . putting them in some "other" container, . . . with an equivalent amount of necessary powdered milk, . . . making up 5 gallon buckets of the things.

What do I need to do to especially the cereal to keep it from going bad?

Thanks, . . . looking to put me up some Cheerios, Raisin Bran, and Shredded Wheat. I found a good product I think in Kroger's powdered milk, . . . it is in strong and well sealed aluminum foil type pouches.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I repackage dry cereal in 1-gallon mylar bags. I usually get 12 - 16 ounces per bag. Toss in an 300-cc oxygen absorbant before vacuuming and sealing it.

Powdered milk....... place in a large ziploc back but do not seal it. Sealing it makes it impossible for the vacuum to remove the air. You only need to place it in the bag to prevent the powder from being drawn up into the vac/sealer. Same thing........ add a 300-cc oxy abs in before vac/sealing in mylar and you should be good for 4-5 years.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought about putting milk with cereal but decided to store them desperate. I think powdered milk (non fat) will last 7+- years.. cereal in mylar will go longer, I think.

PLUS I was worried about the water making the cereal soggy before it had a chance to mix with the milk... I prefer to mix the milk and add it. although in a pinch I am good with tossing a cup of water into a mylar bag with cereal and milk and shaking the hell out it . 

I have fruit loops in mylar.... nothing like watching the cities burn down on TV while eating a bowl of cereal


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Powdered milk doesn't take that long to mix thoroughly with water. A couple trips around the container you're mixing it in with a spoon and you're good to go.


----------

